# NetworkManager working GREAT... now not so much!

## MandM

I have had wonderfull success with using the nm-applet in xfce.  However, today, in the middle of surfing the web, I got a popup that networkmanager didn't have the right resources and it shut down.

 *Quote:*   

> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
> 
> 

 

If I launch it from the command line, I get the following displayed to stderr....

```
$ nm-applet

(nm-applet:28634): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "smooth",

(nm-applet:28634): Gtk-WARNING **: Could not find the icon 'nm-vpn-lock'. The 'hicolor' theme

was not found either, perhaps you need to install it.

You can get a copy from:

   http://icon-theme.freedesktop.org/releases

** (nm-applet:28634): WARNING **: Icon nm-vpn-lock missing: Icon 'nm-vpn-lock' not present in theme

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:28634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

I've even found the following post with similar errors:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-399222-highlight-.html?sid=4d142e8dfca21e821f3df3e8c25067f5

And attempted the following:

gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor

gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/smooth

I get this output:

```
# gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor

gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/hicolor'.

If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.

```

I"m fairly confused... it looks like some icon is screwing up my networkmanager intall, but I can't figure out what I did to kill it, or how to bring it back!

Any suggestions?

THANKS!

----------

## MandM

Oh,

Just so I don't sound REALLLLLY stupid, I did install the hicolor theme again... but I have no idea where to get the nm-vpn-lock icon.

So if anyone knows how to get that icon or get around it... I guess that's the actual issue here...

----------

## rahulthewall

```

gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/hicolor'.

If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index. 

```

Did you use the --ignore-theme-index option?

```

gtk-update-icon-cache -f --ignore-theme-index /usr/share/icons/hicolor 

```

Did you try reinstalling network manager?

If nothing helps, just try WICD.

```

layman --add sunrise

emerge wicd

```

----------

## MandM

Thanks for the reply.  I was able to rebuild the hicolor theme by running the command listed.  When I tried to start up the nm-applet again, that error message went away and I was left with a message complaining about the current theme not having the nm-vpn-lock icon.  

I copied that icon from another theme in to the existing theme...  same error

I changed themes to the one that had the existing png icon... same error

I've uninstalled and reinstalled network manager and most of xfce... same error

I've even attempted to emerge network manager without vpn support... same error

I'm really beside myself on this one!  Because of my lack of configuration knowledge, this leaves me without the ability to use wifi (wpa2 enterprise is beyond my expertise in configuring).

----------

## rahulthewall

If you are using Xfce you need to install xfce-extra/xfce4-xfapplet to allow gnome applets to work within xfce.

```

emerge -av xfce-extra/xfce4-xfapplet

```

Try this.

I know I am a huge WICD fan and therefore might be biased, but since WICD runs on python and does not need gnome, it is a better option on xfce.

----------

## MandM

Well,  I'm more than willing to try wicd if it delivers as you say.  

I have never used layman, however...

When I try to --add sunrise, I bomb out...

```
# layman --add sunrise 

* Overlay "sunrise" does not exist!

```

I've been poking around the forums to see how to get around this, but can't quite seem to figure it out...

----------

## rahulthewall

Follow these steps:

```

layman --fetch

layman --list // This will show you everything that is there

layman --add sunrise

```

----------

## MandM

ahh...

thanks for the tip.  Had to install subversion also.  FUN!

Now I can do the layman --fetch and --list.  The --add is failing

```
# layman --add sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise""...

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed'

svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed': could not connect to server (http://overlays.gentoo.org)

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

I can ping overlays.gentoo.org and I've got my proxy set in http_proxy.  I'm still pounding on finding out why the connection is not working, but I am several steps ahead of where I was before!

Thanks!

----------

## MandM

ok... fixed that issue.  I must have missed something. 

I was able to add sunrise....

```
Checked out revision 6455.

* Successfully added overlay "sunrise".

```

But I'm still not able to install wicd...

```
# emerge wicd 

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "wicd".

```

any thoughts?

Thanks again!

----------

## rahulthewall

For layman versions prior to 1.2.0 use: 

```

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

```

For layman versions 1.2.0 and later use:

```

echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

```

Then,

```

emerge wicd

```

----------

## MandM

Ah... that did it!

thanks for the help.  I like the configurability of wicd, but can't seem to get it 100% going.  I found a couple of forum entries that mentioned changing the dhclient entry to dhcpcd in the networking.py script.

I've tried that and still can't connect.  I'm attempting a wpa2 personal (home) and a wpa2 enterprise (work) scenarios and can sometimes connect, but connect at 0% signal and "network unreachable" messages when trying to ping.  I'm not getting a default gw and the routing info looks wrong.

I'm still digging on that one, but really appreciate the advice!

Thanks!

----------

## MandM

Ok.. re-emerged wicd and now there is built in support for various dhcp settings inlcuding dhcpcd.

Its working wonderfully!

Thanks for the hand holding!

----------

## rahulthewall

 *MandM wrote:*   

> Ok.. re-emerged wicd and now there is built in support for various dhcp settings inlcuding dhcpcd.
> 
> Its working wonderfully!
> 
> Thanks for the hand holding!

 

Always glad to convert people over to the dark side.  :Razz: 

----------

## MandM

I was a bit skeptical at first, especially since I found a version of network manager that included vpnc support.  But with the latest version of wicd, it seems much more stable.  I also REALLY like how it outputs my graphical selections into text config files so I can actually LEARN from using it!

Plus - anything thats not bloatware is great in my book!

I now feel enlightened!

----------

